# Help needed with Fountains



## Darkshier (May 28, 2014)

I have two fountain pens I'm having problems with and am needing assistance. The first one is an Olympian that simply stopped writing one day. I've cleaned/flushed the the nib several times but it still won't write. The second I accidentally dropped at work and bent the nib. I replaced the nib and it won't write anymore either. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darkshier (May 30, 2014)

No one has any advice on this? I am at a loss for any new ideas.


----------



## ed4copies (May 30, 2014)

You need someone who has used the Olympian.  Narrows the field considerably.


----------



## jcm71 (May 30, 2014)

Jeffrey, I am by no means a fountain pen expert, so take this with a big grain of salt.  Check/swap out the nib feeds on each pen.  You didn't say what type of ink you were using.  Make sure you are using fountain pen ink (as opposed to calligraphy).  Good luck.

John


----------



## Harley2001 (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like the nib needs to be wetter go on YouTube and look for nib adjustment.


----------



## Darkshier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks I'll see if it works.


----------



## its_virgil (May 30, 2014)

Quality ink is a must. The ink that comes with the kits, for me at least, goes into the trash. There are a couple of articles in the library. Also, you may find these two article of helpful, especially the first one: Edison Pen Company: Articles and also this: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f66/new-nib-distributor-48718/

I have fountain pens with kit nibs that write great and others not so much. The "not so much" ones have been replaced with better nibs: Bock, JoWo or Heritance. Roy at http://www.classicnib.com sells Bock nibs, Ed at [URL="http://www.exoticblanks.com"]http://www.exoticblanks[/URL].com sells heritance nibs and Brian at Meisternibs - Blog carries JoWo. I have use all three brands and like them all.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Darkshier said:


> Thanks I'll see if it works.


----------



## duncsuss (May 30, 2014)

What did you use to flush the pens?

And how did you flush them? Did you do it by filling the cartridge/converter and forcing it through? Dipping the nib into a cup of liquid and drawing it in, squirting it out, drawing it in, etc.?

Did you remove the nib and the feed from the section and flush it that way?


----------



## Darkshier (May 30, 2014)

okay so here are the details so far. Sorry about not having posted them sooner. Originally I flushed them using the converter they bled for a bit and wouldn't write still after that. I've started the process of disassembly for a more thorough cleaning but won't have time to finish before AT.


----------



## plano_harry (May 30, 2014)

Good ink is a big plus.  Lots of experience with CSUSA FPs - they work great.  No experience on Olympian.  Fit between nib and feed is very important so that could be a factor for the Olympian.  Also, unless you have bionic eyes, you need a good loupe (with LED is a plus).  Watch the Tweeks for Geeks video on the Edison site mentioned above.  Very detailed

My Bock took a nose dive but the loupe and knowledge from the video helped me get it running good as new.


----------



## duncsuss (May 31, 2014)

The PennState Olympian Elite is dead simple -- the nib and its feed are a push-fit into the section.

Simply grip the nib and feed firmly between thumb and first finger and pull straight out.

Then use a soft toothbrush and warm soapy water to clean away any crud that's built up in the channel along the top of the feed, and have a good look at the nib to see if there's crud sealing up the split between the tines.

Clean out the interior of the section.

Rinse all the bits in fresh water (distilled water if you want to be OCD about it), dry them off, and re-assemble. I do it by holding the nib upside down, position the feed centrally on it, then slide the nib & feed together into the section. There is a flat on one side of the feed which must match the flat inside the section.

HTH


----------

